# Body Filler Recommendations?



## vdubite (Mar 13, 2002)

I'm starting work on my GTI, and am wondering what body filler everyone recommends. I'm looking for something that doesn't absorb water like bondo does. So any recommendations? This is just for minor smoothing, I'm doing as much of the repair work as possible in metal.










[Modified by vdubite, 2:24 PM 2-24-2003]


----------



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Body Filler Recommendations? (vdubite)*

kromate light forget who makes it but it is really easy to work with unlike bondo.Then to remove real minor imperfections use icing makes life really easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubite (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Body Filler Recommendations? (vento III)*

thanks for the info...I'll see what I can dig up on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Body Filler Recommendations? (vdubite)*

"bondo" hasn't worked well for me. The best stuff i have used was bought from a professional automotive paint supply store... I can't remember the name on it though.


----------



## GoFish (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Body Filler Recommendations? (2kjettaguy)*

anyone find the kromate 
i need to work on my rocco in 2 weeks


----------



## vdubite (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Body Filler Recommendations? (2kjettaguy)*

Found some basic info on Kromate here:
http://www.uschem.com/products/index.html
just go to the search by name field on the left and search for Kromate.


[Modified by vdubite, 9:01 PM 3-3-2003]


----------



## Jon D (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Body Filler Recommendations? (vdubite)*

"Rage" body filler!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it like $20-30 a gal its way better to work with.


----------



## new2dub (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Body Filler Recommendations? (vdubite)*

I'm curious to know what you mean by "work done in metal'.
The recomendation for Rage is good - it has great feathering properties so that you don't get 'swelling' marks -- Bull's Eyes or Ass H.... The icing that someone referred to is a 'glaze coat' which is used on top of the filler to fill scratches.
The keys for what you are attempting are that Filler is just that. It fills the 'little dents' left after you have done "Metal Finishing" - turned a dent into minor imperfections. BODY FILLER IS SOFT. The filler is much softer than 1 stage paint or the Clear Coat from 2 stage or urethane primers. To have smooth as glass results you need to use glaze over the filler so that the top hardness of the repair more closely matches the area next to it which it is being featered into.
For products, I am now using Z-Grip Filler and Metal Glaze glaze coat for metal repair. (This is a H.S. Shop class and we use a lot of material, Rage is too expensive). I am following with polyester primer (PCL 907 Black) on the repair and feathered areas. After these are FULLY CURED AND SANDED the entire panel is primed with urethane primer (and if you don't have a spraybooth handy I wont tell you which one I use). The panel is then wet sanded with 600 (for that glass look, we aren't talking Production here) before top coats are applied.


----------



## new2dub (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Body Filler Recommendations? (vdubite)*

Go to toolsusa.com


----------



## 2DR16V (May 19, 2003)

Does anyone still use lead for filler any more or know were to get some info on this age old process.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (2DR16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2DR16V* »_Does anyone still use lead for filler any more or know were to get some info on this age old process.

India uses it in the Hindustan. I recall watching some tv show highlighting this old British car a few years back. 
I wanted to use lead for the repair of my windscreen frame, I turned to truck bed liner for my repair method.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Eric D)*

rage filler in the pink can works great. Sands easy and doesnt clog the paper


----------

